# LINEA DE ELECTRODOMESTICOS PERUANA COLDEX EXPORTARA A COLOMBIA Y CENTROAMERICA



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

INVERTIA»NOTICIAS 


Ticker/Empresa Título Texto Completo Fuente 


Economía | Empresas | Mercados | Mis finanzas | Zonas | 




INICIA EXPANSIÓN INTERNACIONAL
Coldex exportará línea blanca a Colombia y Centroamérica
Viernes, 13 de Mayo de 2005, 8h47 
Fuente: INVERTIA


Lima.- Gracias a la firma BSH Electrodomésticos (dueña de la marca Coldex, el Perú tendrá un nuevo porducto de exportación. Su gerente comercial, Javier Butrón, dijo que su compañía exportará artículos de línea blanca hacia Colombia y Centroamérica. 

Manifestó que actualmente el 45 por ciento de la producción de la planta de BSH Electrodomésticos es colocada en el mercado internacional, y dichas ventas experimentan un crecimiento significativo pues el año pasado sólo se exportaba el 32 por ciento. 

"Nuestros principales mercados de exportación están en Ecuador, Panamá, República Dominicana, Honduras, Jamaica, Haití, Cuba, Trinidad y Tobago y Martinica", dijo Butrón. 


Resaltó además que BSH Electrodomésticos también ha incluído dentro de su oferta exportable productos metal mecánicos no tradicionales. 
El ejecutivo también se refirió al aumento de las ventas de electrodomésticos, explicando que ello se debería a la instalación de nuevos espacios de ventas para aparatos, así como la oferta de diferentes modalidades de crédito. 

"Si no hubiera crédito no habría crecimiento en las ventas. Ese es un hecho claro en el país", subrayó Butrón. 

La empresa tiene en la actualidad una participación de 31 por ciento en el rubro de línea blanca y durante la última campaña por el Día de la Madre reportó mejores resultados que los del 2004, destacó. 

"Nos falta cerrar informes de ventas pues las colocaciones al crédito hasta un día antes de ese domingo se concretan esta semana", dijo, agregando que entre enero y marzo las ventas de los productos de la línea blanca habrían alcanzado los US$ 27 millones. 




http://pe.invertia.com/noticias/noticia.aspx?idNoticia=200505131347_INV_28493296


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vaya que buena noticia, por fin el nombre del peru se vera escrito en algunos electrodomesticos.
Diganme, de donde es BSH Electrodomésticos?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que bien.

BSH Electrodomesticos? Ni idea...


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

yo que pensaba que COLDEX era colombiana...


B/S/H....Bosch und Siemens Hausgerate
http://www.bsh-group.com/index_com.html


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Coldex es Peruana, ni enterado yo... buena nueva!


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Que buena noticia. ojala que al logo le pongan la Rojiblanca, asi no dicen que es de otra parte despues. :colgate:


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

bueno, ya saben ........a comprar solo COLDEX.


----------

